# Questions and the beginnings of a plan



## new2SW (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello! I’m looking into purchasing a SW tank in a little over a year from now. So far I have the beginnings of a plan. If you will please read over this, give me some advice and correct me where I’m wrong, I’d greatly appreciate it. Thank you! :smile: 

I’m going for a FOWLR with the rock being purchased from www.floridaliverock.com. I have yet to check the prices, models, (etc) for lighting, but when I purchase my lighting setup, I want it to be strong enough to grow corals. I figure this will allow any corals I get on my LR to grow and if I later decide to switch to reef, I will already have the proper lighting. 
The size tank I get will really depend on what’s on sale/what I can find when I start looking at tanks. But tank size is what really gets me confused. :help: I assume the minimum tank I could get away with (for 4 to 6 fish) would be 55-65g? Also, I don’t want the minimum size tank. If the smallest size my fish (see list below) will fit in is 60g then I’ll look at 70g+. I don’t want them to feel cramped and space will also promote tolerance between them, right?
Here are the fish I’d like to get… 

One mated pair of Neon Blue gobies 
One mated pair of Blk&Wht Percula Cowns 
<will have just one of each depending on tank size>
1 Kaudern’s Cardinalfish 
1 Spotted Cardinalfish 
OR <if I end up getting a good deal on a big tank…>
3-4 Spotted Cardinalfish and NO Kaudern’s 

From what I’ve read on www.liveaquaria.com all these species should get along. I would also like some tank cleaners (crabs, snails, or shrimp) and possibly an anemone, but I haven’t gotten that far in my planning yet.  So…

What size tanks should I be looking at?
Are my fish compatible?
Are there any major issues with my plans so far?
Do you have any other suggestions? 

Thanks in advance for responses. :smile:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont have any advice - I just wanted to say welcome to the forums!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your plan is perfect so far.

The fish are compatible, and they'll all fit in a 55. A 75 would be all the better, or course, and would allow for the new fish you haven't yet discovered but that you'll badly want in the future.

Your choice of liverock is spot-on. It's pretty much the best that money can buy.

Yes, you'll want lighting good enough for corals, because good live rock like that won't stay good without good enough lighting. VHO lighting will work just fine for this setup, but there are other options of course like Power Compacts & metal halide. VHO is my own personal preference for tanks in this size range.

Stay away from anemones. Your clownfish don't need one, and your new tank can't support one. Corals are a lot easier to keep alive than anemones.

Look into the ecosystem filter at www.ecosystemaquarium.com . This system uses an external chamber containing macroalgae & mineral mud to purify the water and serve as a refugium. Tanks employing this method typically enjoy a 90% improvement in growth & survival over all other methods!!! It should be the standard someday.


----------



## new2SW (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you so much for the replies  and the weblink. I'll check it out and post again once I have more of my plan figured out!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hey, if you live around central wisconsin I could send you about a dozen or so baby cerith snails. They are pretty good cleaners.


----------

